# Nothing special



## Lemon Jack (Sep 22, 2011)

Just thought I would show a couple pics of what I got going on. This is the first grow i done in like 4 years. So thats why it was bagseed. Got some good goin in when this is done now Jack 47 and Lemon Skunk 

But on with the pics
First off the Hermi I know I should cut it but I only got 2 plants and I want the smoke I pull off the pod sacks every single day I think I got most of them.




This one heres buds are literally rock hard  


One with my beardie


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2011)

welcome backto growing *Lemon jack*.:48:...I know some may dissagree with me on this But I would be Misting them down with H2O..this will kill the pollen and slow the seed production down..yes It may degrade the bud a bit..but IMO  is better then haveing a crap load of seeds in the bud...Also be sure to wash the room and everything down befor a Virgin run again...I see brown spots on the fan leafs where the lizard is tells me you could use a shot of Calmag..mojo for the smoke


take care and be safe:bolt;:bong:


----------



## PuffinNugs (Sep 23, 2011)

do you turn into a lizard after smoking them?


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 23, 2011)

No no no If you sneak into my grow room then you will be turned into a lizard.


----------



## Hick (Sep 23, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> do you turn into a lizard after smoking them?


Cheech 'n Chong!... "Nice Dreams"


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 23, 2011)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> No no no If you sneak into my grow room then you will be turned into a lizard.



...she turned me into a newt...........I got better.....


----------



## Dr.Drow (Sep 23, 2011)

Good call on cal-mag that's exactly what I was thinking


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 6, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> Cheech 'n Chong!... "Nice Dreams"



Haha, exactly what I thought of :rofl:


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

lizard looks stoked


----------

